# Need to apply for whole family or main applicant



## bsrajput (May 11, 2015)

Hi Legal man,

Last month I got my Critical Skills Visa and now I am planning to apply for PR.
I am staying in Johannesburg with my family and my family already have next 3 years dependent VISA.

Now I am thinking to apply PR for myself only and when i will get it then later I will apply for my family also.

If I will apply with my whole family (me, wife and kid ) then chances are more to get PR ? or it doesn't matter?

Please reply so I can fill my application accordingly.

Thanks a lot,
Bijendra


----------



## Kinga43 (Jul 9, 2015)

did you sole anything with the applications?I am also interested in this matter


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

bsrajput said:


> Hi Legal man,
> 
> Last month I got my Critical Skills Visa and now I am planning to apply for PR.
> I am staying in Johannesburg with my family and my family already have next 3 years dependent VISA.
> ...


Hi Bijendra, 

You are able to apply for permanent residency for your whole family at the same time. You would be the main applicant. Please confirm that you have had 5 years working experience (abroad or SA) in your field?


----------

